# Thinking about "doing" something with my dog...



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Obedience! I trained all the way through Open in my own yard. I used two tiki torches and a piece of cardboard for jumps.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Agility is great, but yes it's hard without a good near-by club and/or equipment. It's fun to play about with though if you CAN get to a club nearby!! 

But yessss, obedience and rally are fun and can be taught in your own backyard or living room. Also heel-work to music could be fun too! Rally is probably more 'novice friendly' because the signs basically tell you what to do and make it a lot easier, but the more formal obedience is a lot of fun too IMO!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never heard of heelwork to music, but I did see a thread with something like that so I guess I'll look it up. Oh how I love the internet...

I checked, and the local dog training club has Rally training classes as well as Agility and formal Obedience. I think I'm going to try to observe some rally & obedience matches, or a training session to see if it's a good fit for what I think I'd like to do. 

Out of curiosity, how much time do people generally practice each day with their dogs? (I'm sure you can devote tons of time, but is something like practicing for 15 minutes a day a realistic amount for a complete beginner?) I'm not super-competitive, but I think I might enjoy attending focused classes and having some structured projects to do with my dog, with the goal of entering a match.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well here's the winning crufts performance of heelwork to music: 



 it looks like a lot of fun!!! It's basically lots of tricks all strung together to music... hehe!

And sure, 15 mins a day is great. Or even 3 seperate training sessions of 5 mins would be awesome, especially for a puppy. A lot of the things you can work into your everyday life too, like a sit stay before being released for food (a few seconds, building up...) Sit before getting into the car or going out the door or crossing the street... 

My training is generally done at work, between clients. lol! It can be a few mins long, or 10 mins long, but rarely lasts much longer. Generally lots of little sessions works a lot better than one long session!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My dogs do obedience, rally and agility although our main focus is agility..and we live in a condo..I am lucky enough that our club has an enclosed horse arena that we have access to any time classes aren't going on...and there are things you can work on at home without needing much equipment or space..since your club had the equipment I might see if you are able to use it outside of classes...

we often train using the 10 treat rule or the commerical rule..take ten treats and when they are gone training session is over..or train during the commericials while watching tv...we often tell our students 3 5 minute sessions are better than 1 15 minute session.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, so this is all good news for me. I can definitely see a "couple of minutes at a time throughout the day" fitting into my lifestyle. 

Cool! Thanks for the feedback, guys!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

wow- that performance was pretty awesome!
ocsi and I just had our first workshop on canine freestyle- I think we're really boring! LOL but the real competitors said we were doing well and had a good start (such nice folks) 

http://www.facebook.com/v/696099439207


oh and I should say we did NOT pick out that music- I was expecting a beach boys song!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That FB link didnt work. Where did you have your first workshop at?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

oh I'm sorry- I'll have to upload it on youtube then

the Arlington Park Racetracks hosted the Chicagoland Pet Expo this weekend; the WCFO taught the class:
The World Canine Freestyle Organization, Inc.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG, i was there! Tell me he wasnt the little black poodle i saw around 5:30pm in the "beginers" group with the silver standard??!! They did some small patterns. I was in the "bleachers" for that.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That Crufts freestyle routine is great! I have to admit, I don't love always love freestyle, but that routine really was impressive.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> OMG, i was there! Tell me he wasnt the little black poodle i saw around 5:30pm in the "beginers" group with the silver standard??!! They did some small patterns. I was in the "bleachers" for that.


that was us! 
did you see him roll over onto his back in the middle of the floor? he was sooo tired! he was supposed to roll over but had to take a break half way through!

we got there around 1pm and spent 2 hours shaking hands and kissing babies  then took the 3 hour workshop, so you can only imagine how exhausted he was!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes i saw that! He was very cute! It briefly crossed my mind that it might be you guys when i was watching. It was a long day for him im sure! How funny we were both there and didnt know it!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^I know! I wish you would have said something! 
it would have been great to meet you! I only saw one person there I knew


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

can you guys see this??

http://www.facebook.com/v/634910322687


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

nope 'video unavailable'


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

fixed and watchable! check it out  
again, we did not pick this music!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It was hard to see some of the things, but it looked like Osci had a great time with it. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

